# Craziest case of over bidding on Ebay ×2



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

So I have been keeping an eye out for Krauss Maffei ML4000s in HO on ebay for awhile. Thought they were a interesting locomotive, was basically going to get it for a static display or a museum scene on my layout. Anyway they have been typically selling for $40 to $60. well one person was selling 2 in separate auctions, 1 sold for $280 and the other for $180. Now I've seen some auctions go a bit higher than expected but that is absolutely insane for them to go that much above the usual price. And yes they were the same brand and not higher end. Picture isn't of the auction items just add it if people were wondering what they looked like.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

One time I was on ebay looking at buildings and came across a very nice 
scratch built water tower and pump house.
I had a perfect place for it on my old layout so I thought that I'd bid on it. 
Was at about $15.00 but it was very nice and a great fit so I bid $45.00
A bit much but it was nice. Much better than I could do.

It ended up selling for $238.00 + $20.00 shipping, could not believe it.

Magic


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I put in a bid for both ML4000s at 35 bucks and was thinking I bid to much since I want one in SP and they were UP. I regret not getting one sooner when some were in the 30 dollar range.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like the early toilet paper run last year......🤣


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah, don't know what it is about these, they get listed for outrageous prices or they get bid up to them, took me several years to finally snatch one at a reasonable price, kinda like the old ATT C415 models, those get listed for or bid up to unreal prices as well


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

I missed a SP ML4000 that went for around $35 plus like 14 shipping a couple weeks ago. Was going to get in on a last minute bid but forgot about it. But then again if I didn't forget it would likely have gone for much more. One sold a day before that one for over 50 bucks and was in terrible shape. It will be interesting to see where prices go now. When I first started looking for them almost all were Rio Grande now most are SP. Crazy times we live in.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bonz85 said:


> I missed a SP ML4000 that went for around $35 plus like 14 shipping a couple weeks ago. Was going to get in on a last minute bid but forgot about it. But then again if I didn't forget it would likely have gone for much more. One sold a day before that one for over 50 bucks and was in terrible shape. It will be interesting to see where prices go now. When I first started looking for them almost all were Rio Grande now most are SP. Crazy times we live in.


I got mine for $20, about 10 years ago, I think it cost $5 or less to ship, I used the shell and truck frames, got rid of the chassis, same with the ATT C415, I managed to grab 2 of those, took awhile to aquire those as well, and I’m only using the body from the walkway up, I can remember the Trainworld ads in MR and RMC way back when and the krauts were listed for like $12 or so, don’t know how true it is but I heard at one time that the tooling for these shells was actually destroyed in a fire or something, Shapeways sells a nice model of the later KM hood type unit, but they’re $98 kinda steep for a shell and side frames


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

one on ebay now. buy it now for $49.95 $12.95 shipping. Not my auction.








HO SCALE 1:87 VINTAGE RIVAROSSI/AHM KRUSS MAFFEI LOCOMOTIVE SP NOT TESTED USED | eBay


<p>NOT TESTED. NO DAMAGE. AS IS NO RETURNS. VINTAGE HO SCALE 1:87 USED LOCOMOTIVE NO BOX. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Another funny thing about these, that paint is a real bear to strip off, it must be the Rivarossi paint from that era, as my U25C was a challenge to strip as well


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

My goodness!!!!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AHM-Rivarossi-HO-Scale-5051-SP-Southern-Pacific-KRAUSS-MAFFEI-Diesel-/294060979040?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=6uTjXr7DJzkGdr2zuS9AkRsF1nk%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc I got out half way through. Stimulus check spending maybe.




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Bonz85 said:


> So I have been keeping an eye out for Krauss Maffei ML4000s in HO on ebay for awhile. Thought they were a interesting locomotive, was basically going to get it for a static display or a museum scene on my layout. Anyway they have been typically selling for $40 to $60. well one person was selling 2 in separate auctions, 1 sold for $280 and the other for $180. Now I've seen some auctions go a bit higher than expected but that is absolutely insane for them to go that much above the usual price. And yes they were the same brand and not higher end. Picture isn't of the auction items just add it if people were wondering what they looked like.
> View attachment 556824


I may have bid on both of those, but the yellow Rio Grande went for $283 not $180. (See Stumpys link). Crazy, I got out half way through on both. Found the Southern Pacific later for $31 something.

Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 D & RGW Rio Grande KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel | eBay


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

bewhole said:


> one on ebay now. buy it now for $49.95 $12.95 shipping. Not my auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not anymore. Sorry guys, snatched it up. 

Not sure how I missed it as I check for them most every day. There are two more listed from Europe on ebay right now.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

rsv1ho said:


> Not anymore. Sorry guys, snatched it up.
> 
> Not sure how I missed it as I check for them most every day. There are two more listed from Europe on ebay right now.


I was hoping someone here would get it. Grats.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

bewhole said:


> I was hoping someone here would get it. Grats.


Thanks partner, I have a B&A Proto 2000 laying around here someplace along with some rolling stock. Being originally from New Hampshire it accompanies my Boston and Maine locomotives.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

rsv1ho said:


> I may have bid on both of those, but the yellow Rio Grande went for $283 not $180. (See Stumpys link). Crazy, I got out half way through on both. Found the Southern Pacific later for $31 something.
> 
> Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 D & RGW Rio Grande KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel | eBay











Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 D & RGW Rio Grande KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 D & RGW Rio Grande KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Bonz85 said:


> Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 D & RGW Rio Grande KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 D & RGW Rio Grande KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Isn't that something! Same guy. Missed that one too, about $100 above my comfort level. I think all three were advertised as "new" and had boxes. Makes a difference.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah I seen that to. But even considering that I wouldn't think it would more than quadruple the value.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Picked this one up too, Krauss Maffi


Bonz85 said:


> Yeah I seen that to. But even considering that I wouldn't think it would more than quadruple the value.


After losing both of those, I found this one (new but without a box) also on ebay for $29,99. Krauss Maffei but not the elevated cab.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to tell you, that’s no Krause Maffei....that’s a Model Power or AHM, or even maybe a Rivarossi “E” unit....E8.....


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Sorry to tell you, that’s no Krause Maffei....that’s a Model Power or AHM, or even maybe a Rivarossi “E” unit....E8.....



Why are you "Sorry to tell me?" You think I want to go around the rest of my life ignorant? Auction title gives you a choice. As we were talking Krauss Maffei I chose that one. 









Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 Barbary Coast KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel A10 | eBay


<p>Vintage AHM Rivarossi HO Scale 5050 Barbary Coast KRAUSS MAFFEI Diesel A10. Condition is "New". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. Untested</p>



www.ebay.com





To tell the truth - I'm still working on this.......Sounds like the early toilet paper run last year......🤣


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What did you mean by the auction title gives you a choice?


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I got mine at one of the train shows for $2. Never did run but I thought it was neat so it is now a dummy locomotive and if I ever decide I want to run it in a consist I can


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> ounds like the early toilet





Old_Hobo said:


> What did you mean by the auction title gives you a choice?


Not my thread, but with apologies to bonz85 I'll play along. 

What did you mean by - Sounds like the early toilet paper run last year...

Academic anyway, the seller refunded my money this morning as he had accidently relisted an item that was already sold.

Bye


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Took a little digging but I found a pic of mine, after I'd started rebuilding it







I still want to find another one of these and do one of the exDRGW units in gold and silver but lettered for SP, I've also managed to get ahold of operating manuals for both versions







When I bought the first op manual it showed up with this clipped inside the cover, was not shown or mentioned in the listing but seller included it when he shipped it to me







Nice bonus I'd say, theres also a 4 volume set of service manuals for these but every one I've found has been prohibitively expensive, I found an original builder plate off one of these a few years ago, but as much as I wanted it just could not drop the $2500 the seller wanted


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Finally got a couple Ml4000s for a decent price. Only intended on getting one but shortly after I won an auction another one came up with a starting bid of $20 and a make an offer option. I offered 25 bucks and he accepted it so pretty happy with that. Both need some work.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Saw this KM on ebay BIN for $79.97, as the last one went for $180 I jumped on it. Got it a coupe of days ago and feeling rather good until I unpacked it and the shell departed the frame when I lifted it. Contacted the seller and we agreed on a $20 refund, Clean break on the mounting pylon so I just used Testor's red tube to glue it back on. Runs like it should. Pleased.

Sellers photo.




























Last three locomotives for me this year. Laying off, Spring has sprung and I have yard work to do. I always like the KM's, maybe it's the raised cab/cockpit. Put wings on it and maybe it would fly. Put Michelins all around and a steerable front truck and you have a - get out of my way - killer road car.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have three of these, one powered and one unpowered and another unpowered with whistle !










There seems to be wires missing as when I put a battery in the clip ( with insulating sleeve removed) it would not work even by bridging where I thought the missing wire was.
Either that or the 1.5 volt battery I was using is not enough. Any helping ideas are welcome.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at here. Is that a speaker or a motor? I can't see that it's connected to anything. Not sure what your wiring is, but if your powering a truck, a 9V smoke detector battery would be a better choice.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. The round silver thing is a Buzzer. The loco is unpowered.
While the top was off I decided to have another look at the problem.
I connected a power supply to the buzzer and found that it worked at 1.5 volts so a single 1.5 volt "C" cell would fit the battery clip and work the buzzer.
I then checked the likely circuit and found that a wire was missing from the battery positive part of the clip and the switch for the buzzer.
I soldered a wire to replace the missing wire and fitted a "C" cell into the clip with the + terminal to the centre clip and the battery body with insulation removed into the main clip. It did not work !!!
Checking the battery I found that the type I was using which was a "Duracell" Alkaline type was different to batteries I was used to as the + terminal was part of the main body of the battery whereas on other batteries the minus end was the body.
This was the problem ( as well as the missing wire) as when the battery was reversed the buzzer worked !!
The loco has a "T" shaped bar underneath which makes contact with a ramp on a track section and is deflected forwards or backwards depending on loco direction. The bar is pivoted and has a contact at the top connected to the battery which makes contact with one of two other contacts ( forwards and backwards) which connect to the buzzer so the buzzer sounds in either direction. A spring returns the bar to the neutral position.
So now all is working.


----------

